# Vegans of SAS



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

*Where you at, fellow herbivores?* 

*** Please no carnist/vegan debates here. Only vegans. Unless you're sincerely interested in veganism - in that case I'm glad to help***


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

nobodyy??


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm a vegetarian, I'm trying to go vegan, but I can only do it once a week. It's also pretty hard because the rest of my family loves meat *bleh*


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

DeadlyFurryWeeb said:


> I'm a vegetarian, I'm trying to go vegan, but I can only do it once a week. It's also pretty hard because the rest of my family loves meat *bleh*


That's great! 
What do you mean by you can do it only once a week?
I think I'm the only one who doesn't eat meat in my whole family.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm vegan!


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

riverbird said:


> I'm vegan!


Hi  How long have you been a vegan?


----------



## Tobi Atkins (Jun 5, 2015)

YESSSSSS! Add another one to the team 'no more animals will be harmed in the living of this is life'. Going vegan has been one the hardest things I've done but one of the best. For both my moral reasons and for my health.

I had been thinking about it for years but couldn't do it, I realized I was addicted to meat and it was hard to break that. I have suffered from OCD and bad anxiety for most of my life and I spoke to a yogi who told me that when we eat an animal who was in fear when it was murdered we take in the fear and energy of that animal in its meat.

So anyway, I stopped eating meat and I notice an improvement in my health and less anxiety. I know people will think thats crazy but I was willing to try anything to reduce my anxiety and going vegan was one of the things that helped.


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

sheblushed said:


> Hi  How long have you been a vegan?


Six months.  I was vegan for about a year ten years ago, but sadly went back to eating dairy for way too long. This time it's for good! You?



Tobi Atkins said:


> YESSSSSS! Add another one to the team 'no more animals will be harmed in the living of this is life'. Going vegan has been one the hardest things I've done but one of the best. For both my moral reasons and for my health.
> 
> I had been thinking about it for years but couldn't do it, I realized I was addicted to meat and it was hard to break that. I have suffered from OCD and bad anxiety for most of my life and I spoke to a yogi who told me that when we eat an animal who was in fear when it was murdered we take in the fear and energy of that animal in its meat.
> 
> So anyway, I stopped eating meat and I notice an improvement in my health and less anxiety. I know people will think thats crazy but I was willing to try anything to reduce my anxiety and going vegan was one of the things that helped.


I don't think that's crazy at all! I've definitely noticed an improvement in my health since switching back to veganism. It hasn't done much for my anxiety though. That's awesome that it has for you!


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm not a vegan per se but I still enjoy vegetarian and some vegan food.
Cauli flowers are probably my favourite non-meat food of all.
If I ever go at least vegetarian, I'll probably drown myself in Cauli flowers.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

English Vegan Checking in.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Tobi Atkins said:


> when we eat an animal who was in fear when it was murdered we take in the fear and energy of that animal in its meat.


Yeah, blood holds memory/emotions as does water (dr masaru emoto). I think it's one reason my parents are so toxic, they eat meat every single day just about.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

sheblushed said:


> *Where you at, fellow herbivores?*
> 
> *** Please no carnist/vegan debates here. Only vegans. Unless you're sincerely interested in veganism - in that case I'm glad to help***


Hi, I'm thinking about becoming a vegan; not a hundred percent sure yet though. I was just wondering if you could explain what the health benefits are and whether the weekly shopping bill would become more expensive or not?


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

I was a complete paleo slash vegan eater for a while. I found that really helped with my mood and energy levels. Would be nice if i could be at that stage again. Its just really hard eating out or going to dinners. Or just eating anywhere other then home. Although i must say i do think theres alot of essential vitamins to be taken in via eating meat.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

King Yoku said:


> I'm a vegetarian. Is that close enough?


Um... that's a great step in the right direction. I appreciate you not eating the flesh of animals but considering the dairy and egg industry is just as bad as the meat industry... are you interested in eating plant-based? Why are you a vegetarian?



Ladysoul said:


> I was a complete paleo slash vegan eater for a while. I found that really helped with my mood and energy levels. Would be nice if i could be at that stage again. Its just really hard eating out or going to dinners. Or just eating anywhere other then home. Although i must say i do think theres alot of essential vitamins to be taken in via eating meat.


It's great you ate plant-based for awhile!
I don't see why you say it's hard eating out. There's almost always at least one vegan option in any restaurant or even fast food chain. Dinners are another topic. For dinners you either kindly remind the person that invited you that you don't eat non-plantbased food, or you just make food yourself and bring it with you. Again, I find eating out easy.
So what "essential" vitamins do you think you can get from meat that you can't get from plant-based food?



TranquilityLane said:


> I'm not a vegan per se but I still enjoy vegetarian and some vegan food.
> Cauli flowers are probably my favourite non-meat food of all.
> If I ever go at least vegetarian, I'll probably drown myself in Cauli flowers.


I'm glad you don't think vegan food is gross as so many falsely believe.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Blue2015 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking about becoming a vegan; not a hundred percent sure yet though. I was just wondering if you could explain what the health benefits are and whether the weekly shopping bill would become more expensive or not?


Awesome! I'd be glad to do that! Thank you for asking. I'd like to note though that veganism is defined as follows:

"Veganism is a way of living which seeks to exclude, as far as is possible and practicable, all forms of exploitation of, and cruelty to, animals for food, clothing or any other purpose." (x)

So
vegan = for the animals
plant-based = diet

So, health benefits:

"A vegan diet can be one of the healthiest ways to live. Plant-based diets should contain plenty of fresh fruits and vegetables, whole grains, beans, legumes, nuts and seeds. Because vegan diets often rely heavily on these healthy staples, they tend to be higher in vitamins, minerals, phytochemicals, and fibre. Healthy vegan diets are abundant with vitamins B1, C, and E, folic acid, magnesium, and iron while also being low in cholesterol and saturated fats.

A plant-based vegan diet can reduce the risk of mortality from conditions such as:

Type 2 diabetes
Cardiovascular disease
Coronary artery disease
Hypertension
Stroke
Obesity
Some cancers including prostate and colon cancer" (x)

Most people also get better skin, have more energy, sleep better, and find it easier and quicker to err empty their bowels. (Of course this only applies if you don't eat a lot of junk food.)

I'd like to just give you some links because all the information is already out there 

http://www.vegansociety.com/go-vegan/health

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/anjali-sareen/vegan-benefits_b_2919946.html

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/01/the-evidence-for-a-vegan-diet/251498/

http://www.nursingdegree.net/blog/19/57-health-benefits-of-going-vegan/

This video is extremely informative and I suggest you watch it:

Uprooting the Leading Causes of Death - Dr. Greger:





Also watch the documentary "Forks Over Knives" on why a plant-based diet is healthy and why eating meat, dairy and eggs is unhealthy:

Forks Over Knives Trailer:





If you're worried about nutrition:

http://necessaryveganism.tumblr.com/tagged/nutrition

Your shopping bill will either stay the same or you'll spend even less money. This is because staple food like potatoes, rice, beans, lentils and grains are pretty much the cheapest food you can get (and they last long and fill you up). Vegetables and fruit can also be found pretty cheap, especially the frozen kind. Of course there's vegan cheese and vegan "meat" (think "Tofurky"), but that stuff costs about the same as nonvegan cheese and real meat. They are also not a necessity. All that money you won't be spending on animal products (or products with hidden animal products), you can spend on vegan products or save the money.

It's possible even on a low-income budget; this blog has basically all the information you will need. Just scroll through the posts:

http://necessaryveganism.tumblr.com/tagged/budget

This might also be helpful:

http://www.rd.com/health/healthy-eating/going-vegan/

I hope this isn't too much information ^^


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Tobi Atkins said:


> YESSSSSS! Add another one to the team 'no more animals will be harmed in the living of this is life'. Going vegan has been one the hardest things I've done but one of the best. For both my moral reasons and for my health.
> 
> I had been thinking about it for years but couldn't do it, I realized I was addicted to meat and it was hard to break that. I have suffered from OCD and bad anxiety for most of my life and I spoke to a yogi who told me that when we eat an animal who was in fear when it was murdered we take in the fear and energy of that animal in its meat.
> 
> So anyway, I stopped eating meat and I notice an improvement in my health and less anxiety. I know people will think thats crazy but I was willing to try anything to reduce my anxiety and going vegan was one of the things that helped.


Hello! Great to hear you chose the right path even if it wasn't easy! And yeah, meat containing the fear of the animal kind of makes sense. That's actually why some people only eat wild animals they shot or "free-range" *rolls eyes*



riverbird said:


> Six months.  I was vegan for about a year ten years ago, but sadly went back to eating dairy for way too long. This time it's for good! You?


Wow. What made you go back to eating dairy back then?

I was a pescetarian (4 years)/vegetarian (3 years) (it took me forever to realize fish are animals too :/ idk either) for like 7 years, and then i went vegan about 8 months ago. I know I was interested in going vegan like two years before though, I don't know why it took me so long.



LemonBones said:


> English Vegan Checking in.


Hey! Welcome to the thread. Do you ever go to vegan meetups? What do you think of the Jammie Dogers not being vegan anymore? Or did you never like them? ^^



LemonBones said:


> Yeah, blood holds memory/emotions as does water (dr masaru emoto). I think it's one reason my parents are so toxic, they eat meat every single day just about.


Well, this is interesting. So could water that was "prayed" on, or that somebody pours in your cup with good thoughts actually be "better" water?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm probably not going vegan any time soon, but I hired someone at work recently who's been vegan for 20 years, he of course makes veganism a regular ongoing conversation, but he told me to try out certain brands of vegan food and I did, and it's actually pretty good. I'm a converted fan of certain veggie burgers, fast-food burgers might taste better but you feel disgusting afterwards. Good cause for many reasons, including some good alternatives for healthy eating.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> I'm probably not going vegan any time soon, but I hired someone at work recently who's been vegan for 20 years, he of course makes veganism a regular ongoing conversation, but he told me to try out certain brands of vegan food and I did, and it's actually pretty good. I'm a converted fan of certain veggie burgers, fast-food burgers might taste better but you feel disgusting afterwards. Good cause for many reasons, including some good alternatives for healthy eating.


That's cool. 20 years is admirable. Have you ever tried a black bean burger? I hope you're going to go vegan some time later then, if not any time soon.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

what's up


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm vegetarian tending towards veganism-I have great respect for all life, and try to live with kindness towards all beings.
Nice to see other vegetarian/vegans around here


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> what's up


Hey! How long have you been a vegan?











JustALonelyHeart said:


> I'm vegetarian tending towards veganism-I have great respect for all life, and try to live with kindness towards all beings.
> Nice to see other vegetarian/vegans around here


Nice to hear, I hope you're gonna make the switch! If you need help with anything, you can always write me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

sheblushed said:


> Hey! How long have you been a vegan?


about 3 years :]

it's been pretty easy, but recently i started growing my own food & it's hard to buy soil/compost that doesn't have agricultural waste in it. they don't list the ingredients either, like with food. :[ i need a bigger compost bin


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

My fiancee was vegetarian, she hated the idea of suffering or death just to eat. I think it is very damn hard to get a healthy diet on vegetarian or vegan food. It certainly can be done, but it takes a lot of planning and effort to source the right ingredients and cook pretty much several times a day which neither of us had the time or money for. Even vegetables these days have a lot less nutrition and carry a lot of soil pollutants that didn't exist 200 years ago such as mercury and arsenic. Growing stuff in the same soil over and over and over depletes all the trace minerals and petro based fertilizers only replace a couple out of thousands of nutrients, fungi, and bacteria that exist in healthy soil. Meat is also pumped full of hormones, pollutants, and carcinogens even if they are raised on grass. Our power plants, nuclear plants, industry has scattered the ground with poison for hundreds of years even out in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

JustALonelyHeart said:


> I'm vegetarian tending towards veganism-I have great respect for all life, and try to live with kindness towards all beings.
> Nice to see other vegetarian/vegans around here


Yeah I'm the same. The only animal products I consume is cheese when I order pizza. I want to go completely vegan. But yeah I choose not to eat meat not for health reasons but for ethical reasons.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You are doing it wrong. Yes vegans have to be careful with their diets but there's no reason why you should be deficient in anything. There are plenty of vegan athletes and body builders out there. Don't believe the crap the meat and dairy industries have sold to you  It's perfectly easy to get your nutrients, and there is no harm in taking a multivitamin, carnivores do it too.

Been vegan for two years now


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> My fiancee was vegetarian, she hated the idea of suffering or death just to eat. I think it is very damn hard to get a healthy diet on vegetarian or vegan food. It certainly can be done, but it takes a lot of planning and effort to source the right ingredients and cook pretty much several times a day which neither of us had the time or money for. Even vegetables these days have a lot less nutrition and carry a lot of soil pollutants that didn't exist 200 years ago such as mercury and arsenic. Growing stuff in the same soil over and over and over depletes all the trace minerals and petro based fertilizers only replace a couple out of thousands of nutrients, fungi, and bacteria that exist in healthy soil. Meat is also pumped full of hormones, pollutants, and carcinogens even if they are raised on grass. Our power plants, nuclear plants, industry has scattered the ground with poison for hundreds of years even out in the middle of the ocean.


It's really not hard to be healthy on a vegan diet, lol. Have you ever tried it? It's much, much healthier to avoid chicken periods, cow tit juice and corpses  What is unhealthy about a diet consisting of fruit and veg and carbs for energy? Lol. Dead easy.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

blahblahdeeblah said:


> It's harder to gain weight as a vegan. You will get vitamin deficiencies and minor health problems. Even if you drink soy milk and take vitamins you're going to get vitamin D deficiency, possibly calcium deficiency, and maybe b12 deficiency. I only got the B12 deficiency when I didn't take any multivitamins while being vegan (they have b12 in them). I had a calcium deficiency even while taking the multivitamins while being vegan, that I no longer have : ). I am stuck with a vitamin D deficiency though, even though I take vitamin D supplements (the dosage that my Dr recommended.) I take vitamin D2 which doesn't work as well as vitamin D3. Vitamin D3 supplements are not vegan. They come from animal as do many supplements. Orange juice with added vitamin D and calcium comes from sheep or fish oil. You will get some very minor health problems. I have to get blood tests kind of a lot because I always have vitamin deficiencies. It seems to be okay now except the vitamin D deficiency I can't get rid of. It can cost more if you're buying all the vegan alternatives. They cost a lot. Also sugar and anything containing sugar is usually not vegan so you have to be aware of that. Most sugar is whitened with cow bone char. Even brown sugar. Then you also want to consider not using honey or anything with honey in it. I've been a vegetarian since I was like five years old. I broke it a couple times at 13 and like twice at 16. Then never again. I've been a vegan for 6 years or so. I broke it briefly and regret it. I don't intend to again. There are minor health problems that you can get from both vegetarian and vegan. Also, low B vitamins cause or worsen anxiety and depression. I've had anxiety and depression for all these years while vegetarian and vegan so it definitely does not help with that although someone posted that it helped them with that. I don't think so..........guys.... So anyways, the vitamin deficiencies can cause all kinds of problems. I have health problems from it. Anyways PETA is no good although they turned me from vegetarian to vegan in the first place with their videos and asking to take the 30 day pledge. Vegan Outreach is much better and you can get a lot of free stuff from them. You can get free stuff from both. PETA has good points but I don't approve of them or condone them over all. Most beer and wine is not vegan or vegetarian. I wasn't aware of this until recently : (


I'll have to look into it a bit more, but you've definitely put me off quite a bit.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

blahblahdeeblah said:


> It's better to be vegan. Just watch out for vitamin D deficiency. Also, the health problems I'm talking about only women get specifically. And not everyone gets. Soooo just be vegetarian you'd be fine (I can't remember if you are or not) or be vegan and watch vitamin D and stuff. Or at least be mostly vegan. Unless you want to be a really bad person. I have a lot more information that would more so sway you to actually be vegan that I guess I could post. I would probably have anxiety and depression even if I'd never been a vegetarian. It may not have made that worse. But it definitely doesn't help. It may just be neutral.


No, I've never been a vegetarian. I'm only interested in possibly becoming vegan because I've heard that it can benefit your overall health. Well if there's information you think that I need to know, then pm me if you have the time.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Blue2015 said:


> No, I've never been a vegetarian. I'm only interested in possibly becoming vegan because I've heard that it can benefit your overall health. Well if there's information you think that I need to know, then pm me if you have the time.


Love how you completely disregarded what I replied to you. How about you watch that video I posted the link to?

Anyway, you don't want to become a *vegan *, you want to go on a plant-based diet. That's not the same thing. Veganism is an animal rights movement, not a health movement. Health is a benefit of veganism, not the reason. Vegans believe that using animals for any purpose is wrong. If you don't believe that, you're not a vegan. If you wouldn't go on a plant-based diet if there were no health benefits, you wouldn't be a vegan. So please stop referring to someone who eats a plant-based diet as "vegan".


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

sheblushed said:


> Love how you completely disregarded what I replied to you. How about you watch that video I posted the link to?
> 
> Anyway, you don't want to become a *vegan *, you want to go on a plant-based diet. That's not the same thing. Veganism is an animal rights movement, not a health movement. Health is a benefit of veganism, not the reason. Vegans believe that using animals for any purpose is wrong. If you don't believe that, you're not a vegan. If you wouldn't go on a plant-based diet if there were no health benefits, you wouldn't be a vegan. So please stop referring to someone who eats a plant-based diet as "vegan".


I didn't disregard it, I read your post. There wasn't much of a reply I could give to what you said. And I've watched the video and others like it on youtube.

Yeah but you can still go on a vegan based diet without trying to bash and convert others to not eating meat. Okay, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

So many on here. They're gathering an army!


----------



## mithraboo (Jan 8, 2016)

*vegan?*

Hey, So I have always been interested in the vegan life style but haven't been able to make it work. For 2 years I was vegetarian and for a few months I went vegan....but the food I was eating didn't taste good (mainly ate the processed vegan food that didn't need much prep work as I have no clue what or how to cook vegan things) and my food bill tripled. Are there any tips you can give me as I really want to give it another try and actually be able to stick with it.

side note I heard it can help with anxiety problems is that true?


----------



## akiyw (Apr 28, 2016)

Fellow Vegan here:grin2:


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

Any of you vegans transitioning to raw vegan or fruitarian?


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

hey guys
i suppose i could consider myself 80% vegetarian with the occasional meat (i ve turned for health reasons and not for the ethics.. at least not YET)

i actually wanted to ask if anyone has a good recipe for soya burgers? i tried some recipe today but they disintegrated... kind of.


----------

